# still nothing @ glasgow



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

i have just called GRI and they still have no sperm and are only in talks about starting their own recruitment centre.    so it looks like we'll try to get a loan and speak to the Nuffield.

anyone else in our situation?  feel free to message me.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Debbie,


My d.h and i had our DIUI's at the Nuffield and it is a wonderful hospital, we had 2 ICSI's at the GRI and although they were ok the tx we received at the Nuffield was fantastic, its true what they say that you get what you pay for, very best of luck.


xdebsx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Debbied

We are in a similar boat as you, we are waiting for sperm frm Edinburgh RI but nothing. Been on waiting list for almost two years now. Every time i ask the clinic they say there is no change in the situation, it is awful and so stressful. 
We are private at Edinburgh, do you know how much it is at Nuffield for ICSI? 
Good luck and Best wishes


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know exactly how much the whole treatment will cost at the Nuffield but it'll be approx. £1500 I've been told.  I have a price list from them but I'm at work at the mo and don't have it with me.

advice 2003 - what clinic are you through in edinburgh?    how are things going there?
xdebx - thanks for your advice about the nuffield.  x

we're going to speak to our parents....they don't know of our situation.......and hopefully should manage to raise some money to try at nuffield.


----------



## SLG (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi debbied25, my dh and I recently went for a consultation at the Nuffield - like advice 2003 we were at Edinburgh RIE and had bought donor sperm for IUI use only., As it wasn't working we went to Nuffield as ERI said they couldn't get sperm for IVF use and there was problems using the remaining ampules we had left (long story). When we went to Nuffield we were told they had started recruiting their own donors (they had 4 in quarantine in December due for use In March). After speaking to someone else on these boards I understand there is a waiting list until July (which isn't bad) so they must be recruiting more donors. I phoned them and managed to speak to the embryologist who was eally helpful. 

We didn't go ahead because we got a BFP the following month with iui in Edinburgh but if we hadn't we would definitely have gone to Nuffield and I believe we would have been able to get a donor so I would go for it if you can. Good luck!


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Debbie,
Just saw your post and wanted to let you know we are Glasgow Nuffield patients. SLG mentioned chatting to someone else who had said donor waiting list was around July. Think it was probably me - it was our consultant who told us that but when I spoke to the embryologist, she said it wasn't necessarily that long. If I were you I'd give them a call. You can speak to a nurse or the embryologist - the staff are always very helpful and you can ask all the questions you want answered. All I'd say is try not to delay, the sooner you're in the sooner something can start happening. I know the finances are a nightmare - we have had 4 failed DIUIs and are just about to start DIVF/ICSI - aaaarrrgghh. We don't know quite yet where we're getting the money - our parents will try to help as much as they can. A great website is the 'moneysavingexpert'. Google it and have a look. It's that chap Martin Lewis from the telly and radio. Great source of advice well worth reading before you jump into anything. - Oops - not sure if it's ok to recommend other sites??
Anyway - good luck. Feel free to pm me if you fancy.
Take care.
Po xx xx xx.


----------



## elaine01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Debbie

There is another option, you could try and recruit your own donor. I'm not sure if you know of the National Gamete Donation Trust They are a government funded body that helps promote the use of donors and helps people advertise for a donor. The website is http://www.ngdt.co.uk. The private clinics I've been to take a more commercial/proactive approach in finding donors. I'm not sure if the GRI has a nurse that specialises in finding donors. I'm thinking of doing an advertising campaign around the Glasgow area to find an egg donor.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

